# How to machine clean a dry erase board by Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to machine clean a dry erase board by Mike Phillips*

The question of how to really get a dry erase board clean came up on the forum the other day ago. In the past I've simply machine polished these boards. Yesterday after shooting a new video I took some pictures cleaning up a Dry Erase Board I used for some bullet-points for the video.

Here's how you do it....


















































































To make sure the board is really clean so the MARKER will mark the board - afterwards I wipe it with a glass cleaner or any coating Panel Wipe will work.




























_And then....._



















_There you go...._

Just make sure the AIO you use uses great abrasive technology.

:buffer:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Now you need to get the polisher out again


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Weird coincidence this, I cleaned the whiteboard in my office yesterday after about 9 years. Very stubborn marks were tough to remove with panel wipe and IPA but eventually did the job. I never even considered busting the polisher out. I'll probably forget all about this method in another 9 years and struggle again all over again! 😂


----------

